# On Justification -- Henry Balnaves



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2007)

In 1584 a treatise on justification written by Henry Balnaves in 1548 and discovered amongst Balnaves' papers after his death by John Knox, who wrote a preface to the treatise, was published under this title:

_The Confession of Faith, Containing How the Troubled Man Should Seek Refuge at His God, Thereto Led by Faith; With the Declaration of the Article of Justification at Length. The Order of Good Works Which are the Fruits of Faith; and How the Faithful and Justified Man Should Walk and Live in the Perfect and True Christian Religion, According to His Vocation._

Of this work, James Buchanan, in his treatise on justification, notes:



> The Treatise on Justification by Henry Balnaves, 1584, is still one of the best in our language.



Balnaves' treatise on justification may be read online here.


----------

